# joecalla55



## joecalla55 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi my name is Joe Calla I have been doing MA for over 23 years .I started at age 12,My first love was wrestling did that for 5 years.I then did some Goju ryu Karate for a year.I then spend the next 15 years doing Ju Jutsu,I also at the time cross trained in BJJ.I hold a Sandan in Ju Jitsu and a Blue Belt in BJJ.And I teach out of The Fight Pit.http://thefightpit.com/


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Joe, welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 12, 2008)

happy to have you here


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome! I've done Goju and BJJ.


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings Joe Calla,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello, Joe!  Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Joe and welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 14, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Joe and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## LocknBlock (Apr 15, 2008)

Greetings & welcome to these forums !


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome to MT, enjoy your stay


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome, Joe. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome! I practice BJJ. I hold the rank of purple belt.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

